# هل للهندسة الطبية مستقبل؟؟!



## طـارق (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم""""""
يمكن يكون سؤالي غريب شوي.......لكن أنا طالب أنهيت الثانوية العامة
ومحتار بين هندسة الكهرباء
وهندسة أجهزة طبية
فممكن المساعدة ويا ريت واحد يجاوب على سؤالي:مــا عمــل مهندس الكهرباء؟؟ومن أفضل هندسة الكهرباء أو الطبية؟طبعا (الزرق على الله)
أرجو الأفادة


----------



## م.الدمشقي (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
مهندس الكهرباء عمله في محطات توليد القدره الكهربائيه والتمديدات الكهربائيه الكبيره
التي تكون للمصانع مثلا
راي ان تستخير الله وتجلس مع مهندسين من كلا التخصصين ثم تقرر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يوليو 2006)

الأخ م . الدمشقي .

مرحبا بعودتك ثانيتا والله افتقدناك كثيرأ والى مواضيعك وردودك الشيقه اين انت يارجل .

ان شاء الله كان خيرأ .

البغدادي


----------



## THE VIPER (7 يوليو 2006)

أقول بس ياطريق أنصحك إنك لا تدخل هندسة طبية أقولك ليش ؟؟


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

القسم ممتاز وله مستقبل جيد لانه قسم جديد ومتطور


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

vbmenu_register("postmenu_158564", true); الي لاخ the viper له الاستهزاء بلغير


----------



## abu_rana (22 يوليو 2006)

اخوي زي ما قلت ( الرزق علي الله )
والشئ الثاني ::: الرغبة
ومن رأي انا اشوف 
الطبية افضل من الكهرباء
لان الطبية دراسة جديدة ومستقبلها مضموووون 
مش عشان انا بدرس طبية بقولك الكلام هذا :67: 
واهم شئ رغبتك 
واتمني لك التوفيق 
اخوك :::: ابو رنـــــــــا


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

مبروك النجاح بالثانوية اولا 

ثانيا من تجربتي الشخصية فان مهندس الاجهزة الطبية ملزم ان يعمل بهذا المجال اما مهندس الكهرباء فباستطاعته ان يعمل في مجال الاجهزة او غيره من المجالات 

فرص العمل بمجال الاجهزة الطبية موجودةولكن اين هي الفرصة المناسبة ؟؟ خاصة مع دخول كثير من مهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترونيات في هذا المجال 

اخي توكل واختار ما يناسب رغباتك 

تحياتي


----------



## أحمد غالب المنصوري (24 يوليو 2006)

مبروك النجاح
المهم يا أخي طارق زغبتك ولكن لا تنسى شيئ مهم هو ليس كل انسان يتوفق في المكان الذي يريده فمثلا انا كانت رغبتي هندسة الحاسبات ولكن معدلي لم يسمح لي الا للدخول الى هندسة الميكانيك وانا مرتاج جدا اذ ان اي شركة تحتاج مهندسين تحتاج الى مهندسي ميكانيك وكهرباء ومدني بكثرة لكن مهندسي الحاسبات يكونوا قليلين لذا نصيحتي لك بعد تجاوز رغبتك هي الهندسة الكهربائية واللخ الموفق اما اذ1ا اصريت على الهندسة الطبية فتوكل على الله والله الموفق لكن اعلم ان مضمار الهندسة الطبية حساس وكما قلن لك ان عدد المهندسين المتخرجين فيه والمتعينيين قلال الأ اذا تميزت وان شاء الله لا تبقى حائرا فما كل مايتمنلى المرء يدركه تجري الرياح بما لا تشته السفن


----------



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

الاخ العزيز....
صحيح ان مهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيك دخلو في مجال الهندسة الطبية لكن معلوماتهم محدودة في هذا المجال حيث يبقى الاساس فيه هو مهندس الطب الحياتي حيث هو من يعرف ماهية الهندسة الطبية وهو الذي يعرف الفسلجة وعلم الاعصاب والتشريح والالكترون الدقيق وال Dsp و ال Dsd وغيرها وهي المبدأ الاساس لمعرفة الاجهزة الطبية الحديثة لذا اترك الاجهزة العادية "مع احترامي" لمهندسي الكهرباء والميكانيك ينشغلون بها وادخل الى عالم السي تي سكان والآم آر آي والكاما كاميرا وغيرها. 

يا عزيزي الهندسة الطبية وهندسة الطب الحياتي عبارة عن متعة لا متناهية للتكنولوجيا الحديثة وهي ايضاً الباب لمعرفة اسرار الخالق وابداعه المطلق في خلق الانسان.


----------



## طـارق (25 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لكــــم جميعــاً 
وما تتصورن الفائدة إلي أنا حصلت عليــها

شـــــــــكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## امل عادل (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قسم الهندسه الطبية شيق على الرغم من انه يتطلب الا حتكاك بالناحية الطبية مثل التدريب فى مستشفى
والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفي فرير (26 يوليو 2006)

الهندسه الطبيه له مستقبل كبير ومجالاته كتير بس هو صعب شويه لانك بتدرس مواد طبيه مع الهندسه بس هو قسم لذيذ جدا وشوف انت حابب ايه اكتر ومتخليش حد يضغط عليك


----------



## No peacE (29 يوليو 2006)

انا مهندس طبية حيوية ومن خبرتي انه عمل المهندس الطبي يقدر يقوم فيه اي واحد ويمكن يكون احسن منه بس الفرق الوحيد انه مهندس والثاني الله اعلم شو تخصصه.... والشئ الوحيد اللي بندم عليه انه حولت من هندسة الكهربا لهندسة طبية حيوية


----------



## الفارسة (30 يوليو 2006)

هل ممكن لمهندس الكهرباء دراسة هندسة طبية في الماجستير


----------



## No peacE (31 يوليو 2006)

يكون احسن لو كنت مهندس كهربا وتخصصت بالاجهزة الطبية


----------



## نسيم الخلد (31 يوليو 2006)

اخي هندسة الاجهزة الطبية هي احدى فروع الهندسة الكهربائية فدارس هذه الهندسة يدرس حوالي 75% من مواد الكهرباء الذي يدرسها مهندس الكهرباء العام
على حسب ما اراه فهي من اروع تخصصات الهندسة لانها تجمع بين الكهرباء و اجهزة جسم الانسان
بالاضافة لانها تحتوي على جانب انساني 

صراحة انا ادرس هذا التخصص وانا مستمتع كثير فيه


----------



## الفارسة (3 أغسطس 2006)

*الهندسة الطبية*

هاي..
هل ممكن لخريج الهندسة الكهربائية يعمل في وزارة الصحة ان يدرس ماجستير
في الهندسة الطبية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:14:


----------



## Hilal (3 أغسطس 2006)

رغبتك هي الاهم بدل من لوم الناس في المستقبل


----------



## كباتشينو (7 أغسطس 2006)

توضيح بسيط......
الهندسة الطبية الحيوية ليست مدرجة عالميا تحت بند الهندسة لكهربائية!!!!..... ولكن فقط عندنا بالدول العربية مدرجة تحت هذا البند لحداثتها وتطورها الهائل والمكلف... مما يجعل دراستها دراسة دقيقة من الاشياء الصعبة في الشرق الاوسط...
والدليل على ذلك... ان في اوروبا وامريكا وشرق اسيا ينقسم دراسة الماجستير والدكتوراه في الهندسة الطبية الى: التصوير الطبي...الاجهزة الطبية(الكترونية)...الميكانيكا الحيوية...المواد الحيوية...هندسة الانسجة والخلايا...والمعلوماتية الطبية(كمبيوتر)...........وغيرها...

فقط حبيت اوضح.... لانه من الظلم ان يضعونا تحت الكهرباء لان المهندس الكهربائي لن يفقه ويفهم في الاجهزة الطبية الا في الالكترونية منها!!..... وهناك اقسام كثيرة اخرى غير الالكترونية...


----------



## الفارسة (8 أغسطس 2006)

*الهندسة الطبية*

اخي العزيز المهندس مهندس ايا كان اختصاصه و الذي درس نظريات الهندسة الكهربائية والاتصالات الصعبة ما يصعب عليه الطب ولا الهندسة الطبية :12:


----------



## احمد عبدالله ادم (13 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الطبية مستقبل الالفية القادمة يا اخى اذا لم تتحصل على المال فان صيانة الجهاز تساعد انقاذ حياة البشر لذا نصح الشباب العربى على دراسة هذا المجال و التعمق فية ... ولكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## احمد صابر(asa) (16 أغسطس 2006)

لكى تعرف اى قسم افضل بالنسبة لك 
يجب نظر اولا الى دراسة كل قسم .... ومجال عمله ...ثم تحدد ايهما تفضل؟؟؟
مثلا
تدرس فى" الكهرباء " الكترونية ، فزياء ،ميكانيكة، ثرمو،..............وتدرسها بتوسع
" الطبية " تدرس هذة المواد ولكن فى حدود الاجهزة الطبية ويجب ملاحظة انك سوف تدرس بعض الاشياء من علم الاحياء تشريح وفسيولجى،............
اما العمل فهندسة الكهرباء فى المصانع ومولدات الكهرباء ...........
"الطبية " ... فى الاجهزة الطبية
لكن انتظر حتى تاخذ السنة الاعدادية ومنها تستطيع التحديد :81: وبنفسك انت بعد اسخارة الله


----------



## احمد عبدالله ادم (17 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الطبية علم واسع ويصعب على الفرد المهندس ان يتعرف على كل الاقسام ولكن هنالك تخصصات مثل مهندسى قسم اجهزة الكلى مهندسى اجهزة العملية والاقسام الاخرى ولا يمنع للمهندس ان يكون لديه خلفية عن باقى الاجهزة الاخرى


----------



## قلب جريح (19 أغسطس 2006)

أهلا بيك جبيبي ...
اناا قرأت ردود الإخوه هنااا ، وحبيت اقولك نصيحه : اهم حاجه في الموضوع ده انك تعرف انت عايز ايه بالضبط وما تترددشي ابداااا . لأن ايااا كان انتاا في نطاق المهندس . ممكن تجمع معلومات عن القسمين وحاول تعرف نظام الشغل وامكانيته في بلدك . 

على فكره انا هندسه برده وفكرت في اتصالات لان دراستهاا شيقه ونطاق شغلهاا واسع تحياتي


----------



## ابو يافا (30 أغسطس 2006)

اول اشي شغلت لاشغل ارزاق بس مجال الهندسة الطبية مجال حلو كتييييير لانوا ما الو زمان هاد التخصص وبنفس الوقت هو تخصص رائع كتير وممتع


----------



## مصعب السروي (30 أغسطس 2006)

طبية 
لان ببساطة شوف انت كام واحد بيتخرج من هنا وكام واحد من هنا و
وانت تعرف فرص العمل متوفرة فين اكتر
والناس عمالة تقول ان المستشفيات قليلة لذك الفرصة قليلة
احبك اعرفك ان اى طبيب بيبفتح عيادة ويجيب اجهزة
فشوف انت فى كام طبيب وانت تعرف الفرص كتير اد ايه


----------



## احمد محمد النجعاوي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

هل يمكن لمهندس كهرباء-اتصالات العمل في المعدات الطبية


----------



## hasson7 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت لوأحد يعرف شخص يدرس التخصص هذا في الهند 
وانا رايي دراسة بلانجليزي أفضل


----------



## الجارح2003 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

استفدت كثير من هالردود الطيبة
فجزيتم عنا كل خير


----------



## م.الدمشقي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حتى في العالم العربي ليست كل كليات الهندسه الطبيه تحت الكهرباء
فبعضها تحت الاكترونيات والاخرى تحت الميكانيكا والبعض الاخر قسم مستقل بذاته
الافضل للذي يريد العمل بهذا المجال ان يدرسه لا ان يدرس كهرباء ثم يتخصص
ففي هذه الحاله لن يكوم مهندس طبي بل مهندس كهرباء ولن يدرس المواد الطبيه من تشريح وغيرها


----------



## waelwael (22 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب جديد في الهندسة الطبية ادرس في جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنلوجيا ممكن تفيدوني بالتفصيل عن الهندسة الطبية علي wael_kids1234*************


----------



## زهرة القمر (10 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز طارق
اولا الف مبروك النجاح وثانيا اختار ماتجده مناسبا لطموحك ورغبتك الشخصية من الناحية العلمية والعملية فانا خريجة هندسة طبية وهو اختصاص جميل جدا ودقيق وحديث
والاهم من ذلك انه يجمع بين الطب والهندسة 
وفقك اله فما تجده انت حسنا بالنسبة لك وتنمنياتي لك بالتوفيق سواء بمجال الهندسة الطبية او الكهربائية


----------



## meeso (14 أبريل 2007)

اولا احب ارحب بالجميع
ثانيا انا اريد فكره كامله عن الاجهزه الطبيه كوني دخلت هذا التخصص الا انني متخوف منه بعض الشي 
اجيبوني جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## محمد العصا (14 أبريل 2007)

مجال الهندسة الكهربائية اكثر وأوسع وأفضل ويمكن اكمال الماجستير في الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

*اهلا بيك*



نسيم الخلد قال:


> اخي هندسة الاجهزة الطبية هي احدى فروع الهندسة الكهربائية فدارس هذه الهندسة يدرس حوالي 75% من مواد الكهرباء الذي يدرسها مهندس الكهرباء العام
> على حسب ما اراه فهي من اروع تخصصات الهندسة لانها تجمع بين الكهرباء و اجهزة جسم الانسان
> بالاضافة لانها تحتوي على جانب انساني
> 
> صراحة انا ادرس هذا التخصص وانا مستمتع كثير فيه



فعلا اخي العزيز
من الاقسام القلية التي تجمع بين مختلف العلوم
فنحن ندرس من مختلف التخصصات الهندسية الى جانب بعض من الطب
فيي قسمي
ادري مواد من ميكانيكا وميكاترونكس و كمياء و بعض مواد الطب ومواد الادارة والاقتصاد والجانب الاغلب منها هو الكهرباء بالفعل


----------

